# 2 Words...



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

*Morning Hair*

I LOVE it when I'm in the office and my little Hav wakes up in the morning and comes looking for me. She looks just like Don King with her morning hair. Makes me laugh out loud every time!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

But WHERE is the picture???
No fair!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> But WHERE is the picture???
> No fair!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmmm same thing here too! No excuses!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

op2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Addrian, you don't really think you can post in a Photo section with no photos, do you??! :fish: We must see this bed hair you are talking about .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll be expecting a photo! That was just mean!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I'm now worried we'll scare Addrian off!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah! She probably just has to wait for another morning to come to see the morning hair and have the camera ready to take the picture!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can relate Addriane, Evye wakes every morning with bad bed hair. She has got so much hair and has lightened so much, I can't tell the head from the rear. She has tipping on her ears and on her tail, so until I talk to her and she open her eyes, do I know which end is which.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Evye's bad bed hair*

Okay Addriane, I dared to take a picture of the morning bad/bed hair. Actually by the time we got up, awake enough to grab the camera, it has started to fall back into place. Usually you just see a black nose peeking through the messy tousled-up furry mess. Okay, your turn.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks adorable!!! That would sure make me smile in the morning.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Her expression almost looks like she's thinking..."what do you mean my hair looks bad???"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:laugh: That picture is too cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

An irresistible charmer, for sure!


----------

